# In need of a bit of help on an old Merckx



## roadmoggy (Feb 6, 2007)

Hello, i'm in need of a bit of help, i bought an old Merckx bike in a charity shop and would like to know a few things about it i already have a Claud Butler from the 1940's which i'm looking to restore as soon as i can find the time and a Harry Middleton so i could'nt resist this beuty. Its steel 54cm Merckx Majorca in metalic pink with world camp bands round the head badge and tour de france and gila de italia stickers on the seat tube it has sachs 6 speed gears and only 1 ring at front and i'm not sure how much of it is original unfortunatly i cant post any pictures as my PC won't let me but i can email them to you direct if you have any info.


cheers Moz:mad2:


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Send an email with the serial number (on bottom bracket) to gitabikes.com, the US distributor for Merckx or directly through the Merckx web site in Belgium. They ought to be able to provide some information about the frame.


----------

